# katie price talks about ivf tx



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

if anyone is interested to watch. katie price being interviewed on this morning and says she has had 2 goes of ivf.

http://thismorning.itv.com/thismorning/showbiz/truth-behind-headlines

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i feel for anyone going through treatment as it is heart breaking but god she gets on my nerves but i do watch her lol. i read somewhere that the egg and sperm werent connecting!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, she gets on my nerves too Kara but like you I feel for anyone struggling to conceive. I knew she was having treatment cos I spotted a sharps tub on her dining table in What Katie Did Next - eagle eye or what, lol!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey fancy u mrs t spotting the sharps bin.ill check out that interview tom when I have pc on


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I saw it and felt quite sorry for her, got the impression it was implantation failure as she sort of mentioned the 2ww and looking at "websites". 

wow mrs t well done on spotting the sharps bin!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/1/20101025/ten-price-reveals-ivf-hell-c60bd6d_1.html

here is gives a little more info. implantation failure can only be said after a certain amount of good embryos are transferred some doctors say above 10! i only know this as i was classed as implantation failure

i find it interesting that it states that 'neither have a problem'

must be horrid to be in the spot light yet maybe they can make people understand the impact of it and they are kinda lucky that they are able to throw a massive amount of money at it which most havent got that luxury not that means it will work but it must ease some of the hardship

/links


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

wow kara I never knew that about implantation failure


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

just watched the prgramme and glad she spoke about it mayb people will start understanding the process off ivf and how emotionally draining it is x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes I just saw it too.fancy marie u hearing her talk about that,I've been watching the show and not noticed that,obv oblivious.I feel sorry for her but feel more for him.as you say its hard being in the public eye he has a macho job and everyone knows its not her with the problem as she has 3 young children,so people will assume its him.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I think she hit a nerve with me saying about how its difficult with people saying you've got a tummy and speculating if you could be pregnant when really its just the bloating from all the jabs and ec etc. Thats exactly how i feel at the moment so i felt sorry for her. at least i can just hide behind my desk and suck my tummy in but there's no one taking photos of me and gossiping


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i get what she ment that way to marie cuz i wore legging and floaty tops cuz felt huge but was just the bloating from jabs


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi ladies havnt managed to watch it yet my laptop not workin im usin fone at mo .jst wanted to tell you her book is out today and she talks about ivf .ive read all her books and they are a good read shes always honest so hopin this one jst as good            R x


----------

